# Making my own Supawax!!



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys and gals 

From looking at gallys and magpieV6's threads, it's made me want to make my own 'super' wax lol I was just wanting to know, when I've mixed the waxes in a glass jar or a wax pot, is it just a case of surrounding it with hot water to melt the wax, and just mix it until its all melted? Sorry for the noob and obvious question, but I guess we all have to ask them...me more than anyone :lol:

Thanks for the help:thumb:

Jas :wave:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Get yourself a Pyrex jug & slowly melt them all together placed the jug inside a pan of water. Don't rush it & put the gas on full, lol! 

What you mixing? Best of luck


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

magpieV6 said:


> Get yourself a Pyrex jug & slowly melt them all together placed the jug inside a pan of water. Don't rush it & put the gas on full, lol!
> 
> What you mixing? Best of luck


Hi Magpie, thanks for the info!  It's a good thing my wife...I mean I have those things  lol I'm sure she won't mind me borrowing her things...

I'm planning to mix the following -

SV Crystal Rock
SV Best Of Show
SV Shield
Zymol Glasur
Zymol Concours
Zymol Vintage (just waiting on a sample to buy lol)
AF Illusion

Not sure on amounts yet, maybe 20-30 grams? I've got other waxes aswell, AG HD, Chemical Guys 5050, FK1000p..but not sure whether to include aswell or not...

It's not as much as yours and Gallys, but I thought why not give it a go :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

A very high end mix you got going there! I personally wouldn't add ag, cg & fk 

Lol remember to wipe the excess wax out the jug after while its hot otherwise your in the poo! 

Oh & pics needed!


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

oh god don't want to be in the poo! :lol: Thanks for the tips :thumb:

Yeah, it is a high end mix, but thats what detailing world and ebay does to you...not only with a empty wallet..but lots of products that you think you need at the time, but never get round to use:lol: i thought instead of using each one seperatley, why not try them together and see what happens 

Will definetly get some pictures up when i get round to doing this :thumb:


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

I think we need samples!!!!!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Your mixing those? Why o why? If wax could get better don't you think those company would have come up with it. Maybe you should use the ones your not going to put in your 'supawax' as a trial run.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds interesting. Been pondering making my own mix, but scared of poisoning myself...:doublesho


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Gurbinder said:


> I think we need samples!!!!!


I second that!

Good luck with this:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Any news on this?


----------

